# Sinfoni 90.2x



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Sinfoni 90.2x

Sinfoni Amplitude 90 2X Used Excellent Condition | eBay


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome amplifier!  I still kick myself for selling the Sinfoni amplifier I had many years back. Very very smooth sounding amplifier. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Electrodynamic:
I might have a few Sinfoni amplifiers that will not be used in my system build....


----------

